# What are these noises? [Videos]



## TikkiLink

There are two noises that my little one makes that bug me because I just want to know what they mean! The first one sounds a lot like teeth grinding, but I'm not sure if it actually is. I've never been able to see her while she's doing it, but she's been doing it the last few days when I clean her cage out. She just recently loved the fact that I joined two pipes together and she uses that as a bed instead of her igloo, but it also means that she is closer to my hands cleaning around her. I took a video of her making the sound below. It's semi-quiet.

http://s79.photobucket.com/user/RapidAsh_bucket/media/chachanoises1_zps0d14c188.mp4.html

The second noise she makes is very quiet, almost like a subtle clacking of her tongue while her mouth is closed. She does it when she's cuddling with me, usually when she finds a spot to lay down. The video of it below is very quiet because the noise is so soft, so you might need headphones and the volume all the way up to hear it.

http://s79.photobucket.com/user/RapidAsh_bucket/media/chachanoises2_zpsb242f217.mp4.html

Does anyone know what these mean?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

I have no idea how to interpret the clicking except that her posture & quills are relaxed, but needed to say that is the world's most awesome sleeping position.

No headphones on me, and I can't hear the second video at even max volume, alas. Again, her quills suggest she's totally calm and relaxed...


----------



## TikkiLink

Haha yeah, she gradually inches her way out of that pipe every evening now.

My only real concern with the second noise was if it signaled some respiratory problem, though she's done it since I got her and I only hear her do it when she gets comfortable in a blanket. I'll try to get the camera closer and record it again if she does it tonight.


----------



## Nancy

The first one sounds like she's smacking her lips. Why, only she can answer. Or perhaps she is grooming herself.... yes some of them do. :lol:

The second is a content little puttputt sound. Some of them sound like a rhythmic tick sound, others more of a soft putt putt like a motor boat.


----------



## TikkiLink

That first one could be her smacking her lips, especially considering she's been doing it when I clean her cage when she knows she gets new food right afterward (and her appetite recently suddenly increased). And lately she has been chomping at the bit for me to finish cleaning, turn off the lights and get out so she can immediately run to her bowl and eat. I just hope she's not grinding her teeth for some reason (even though I know they have no need to), because it sounds so much like that in person, or like she's sucking or chewing really hard on something (maybe her front paws?).

I'm glad to hear that the second noise is one of contentment. I suspected that, but I worry about every little thing with her, even after over a month!


----------

